# DWV and otherwise sad bees



## Ruthz (Sep 13, 2011)

My mites counts on my hives were quite low this year after a spring and summer treatment. When fall started, I checked again, and all hives had under 3 mites per 1/2 cup bees. So I thought I was fine...

I started an observation hive at the beginning of November with a nuc that just hadn't built up. It had been treated like all of my other hives. Well, there are bees with serious deformed wing virus, and bee paralysis, and an off-balance queen. I treated them with OAV again, but I am watching the hive die pitifully in my living room.

My question: is there anything that can be done to help a hive with DWV, etc. after the mites are gone? I haven't heard of any cures, but I'll take any ideas, including "hail Mary" passes. 

My kids are watching. And now I am worrying about the rest of my real hives.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

The clues that stand out are “a nuc that never built up” and a “off balance queen”.
It sounds like the queen was weak or inferior right from the start.
You could try to feed some syrup and see if they perk up, but with the queen producing eggs that are infected it doesn’t sound good.


----------

